# [Resolved] Dorico not showing notes properly?



## GainStaging (Nov 9, 2022)

I've being using the trial version today, and I can't get Dorico to show the inputted notes correctly.

I tried reinstalling 3 times, and every time this happens. Am I stupidly missing something? I followed the guided tour for note input and it just keeps looking like this.


----------



## Bollen (Nov 9, 2022)

GainStaging said:


> I've being using the trial version today, and I can't get Dorico to show the inputted notes correctly.
> 
> I tried reinstalling 3 times, and every time this happens. Am I stupidly missing something? I followed the guided tour for note input and it just keeps looking like this.


Looks like you're missing the correct fonts. Are you on Mac or PC?


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 9, 2022)

I am on PC


----------



## Daniel S. (Nov 9, 2022)

Restart your PC, and all will be well.


----------



## GainStaging (Nov 9, 2022)

After restarting, it works. Thank you.

Looks so beautiful. Will buy


----------

